# i feel like i have to force him



## blondi_dancer (Feb 11, 2012)

me and my husband havent been married very long, since nov, but we have been together for a year now. so i noticed that before we got married we always had sex and he initiated it most of the times. but now for the past couple months i feel like he doesnt really want to anymore, now im the one who wants to. i have talked to him about this and told him how it bothers me that he hardly wants to anymore and i feel like i am forcing him to want to now. now whenever he initiates it i feel like he is just doing it to make me happy or to make me just stop bringing it up. he just says that he is too tired now or we just go to bed and thats it. im confused and i somehow feel its my fault, i miss how it used to be, i miss the intimacy  are any of you going through this?


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

This happened just after you were married???


----------



## blondi_dancer (Feb 11, 2012)

well our situation goes into more detail. he is military and he deployed in july and came back in november, we had a few issues of infedelity, he wasnt faithful to me. when he was deployed he would talk to other women online, exchange photos etc. so that put a major strain on our relationship, after he came back we got married. the first month was good, but ive been noticing him not getting in the mood anymore for the past month month and a half. we havent even been married that long, i would have thought that our sexual relationship would be better than this buts its not.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Whos idea was it to get married. Please don't say it was his just because he popped the question.


----------



## blondi_dancer (Feb 11, 2012)

we both wanted to and talked about it way before he got deployed. we had decided that when he got back we would get married but then all that drama happened


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Usually when I hear that, it usually means "I decided and pressured him into it".

Just asking, is that what happened in your case?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Check his emails. He may be having an online affair right now as we speak. A man totally into his new bride should not be letting her out of bed. The two of you should be going at it like rabbits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

